

How does bop.fm fetch songs? - AbhishekBiswal

I am working on a similar project, any idea about how they started? Do they have a huge database of music which they manually&#x2F;automatically fetched from soundcloud&#x2F;Youtube&#x2F;other services? If yes, then how do they fetch new songs coming in?<p>I want to create a database similar to Bop.fm&#x27;s database of songs with just one service, using which I can use in another app.<p>P.S. They don&#x27;t have a public API. :&#x2F;
======
daredia
Contact us, we may be able to help info@bop.fm

